# Messed it up but sort of like it



## Nikon Fan (Dec 14, 2004)

It's definitely crooked, and blurred bit, but for some reason I sort of like it.  Has a weird feel to it or something...Oh and part of the reason it is messed up is because I don't have a shutter release, so I put it on bulb and held it down myself


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah, I kind of like it too! 

I've done that with the bulb setting before, but mine didn't turn out near this good! 


Zach


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks Zach...yep it's hard to do trying to not cause camera shake.  Really need to get myself a shutter release sometime soon!!


----------



## cactus waltz (Dec 24, 2004)

Did you try rotating it?


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 25, 2004)

hey It's cool! It's much better than all those shots thet are not crooked


----------

